# Weaving- Just off the loom my Sari yarn. Saga keeps going.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I just took it off the loom it is not wet finished or blocked. The warp is wool in a really pretty sunflower yellow given to me in a swap. The red is Paton's wool. My warp was 20 inches wide by 72 inches long. Off the loom the material is 19 inches wide by 54 inches long. Plain Jane weaving and no boboo's Yiipppeeee. Going to line it and make a bag or pocket book. It is a bit stiff so hoping wet finish will soften it up. I only used 1 skein so have 3 more left thinking place mats. Just need to warp a bit longer. I had purchased some ribbon yarn from some one on kp. I was not happy with it has a stretch to it. I'm sure I could use it some where else.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

It's lovely, good job..


----------



## Janallyn (Feb 16, 2016)

Faboulous


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Wow....you should be happy as it is just beautiful!


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh how pretty, all those colors are just beautiful together!


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow! It's like a rainbow!


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

Wow. It's just my style! I would never have thought that sari yarn would produce this.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## Cathyco (Feb 10, 2014)

Colors are wonderful. Be sure to post a picture of the finished bag! Don't you just love it when you take a piece off the loom and it turns out great?!?


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Especially since I just started weaving. I have to find a pattern I like so it will be a while.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

Now how pretty is that.... Look at all the colors you have done a great job my friend


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice job! Very pretty


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

this is just beautiful. . . love the colors. . . and you did an awesome job!!!!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

Love it, thank you for sharing all the details. Was it the fuzzy Sari yarn? or the Sari ribbon yarn. I have some ribbon yarn just waiting to be put on the loom.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

This is lovely. I so want to get a small loom and learn to weave. Glad you started this section of the KP.



mama879 said:


> I just took it off the loom it is not wet finished or blocked. The warp is wool in a really pretty sunflower yellow given to me in a swap. The red is Paton's wool. My warp was 20 inches wide by 72 inches long. Off the loom the material is 19 inches wide by 54 inches long. Plain Jane weaving and no boboo's Yiipppeeee. Going to line it and make a bag or pocket book. It is a bit stiff so hoping wet finish will soften it up. I only used 1 skein so have 3 more left thinking place mats. Just need to warp a bit longer. I had purchased some ribbon yarn from some one on kp. I was not happy with it has a stretch to it. I'm sure I could use it some where else.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

So colorful! Just love it!!!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Very pretty!!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

So nice-well done!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's gorgeous, I love it!!!????


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Ok ladies, any one have any patterns they would like to share. I have looked and looked Joann's has a pattern sale coming up will go look there. I will be lining the material now that is wet finished as you can still see some day light between. So I'm off to search for more.


----------

